# What type of paint to use on new blind.????



## russfim (Jul 19, 2008)

I used an exterior paint years ago on 3 blinds. Used brown and green and applied it as follows: first a cover of brown, the applied the green to make a camo pattern. Did both colors with a roller. Was done in a short time for each blind and they still look great to this day. I think this was about 8 years ago. Brand name paints hold the best (sherwin williams, dutch boy, glidden, etc) and will continue to hold for a long time. Good luck!


----------

